# Mein Dirt3 hängt sich immer auf



## Warlordddd (8. August 2011)

*Mein Dirt3 hängt sich immer auf*

Hallo,
ich kann auf einmal nicht mehr richtig Dirt3 spielen. Mein Rechner hängt sich immer auf beim hochladen eines ausgewählten Fahrzeuges. Ich muß das spiel dann immer mit Strg;Alt; Entf. ausschalten, weil ich sonst nicht aus dem Spiel komme. Wer kann mir bei diesem Problem helfen?


----------



## Zergoras (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mein Dirt3 hängt sich immer auf*

Hardware, Treiber? Was wurde verändert, bevor die Fehler auftraten, weil es lief ja vorher anscheinend?


----------



## Warlordddd (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mein Dirt3 hängt sich immer auf*

Am Rechner wurde nichts verändert, und das Spiel lief vorher total problemlos.


----------



## ponygsi (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mein Dirt3 hängt sich immer auf*

kenne das problem... hab es auch...mal ganz abgesehen von der hardware... 

hab in der grafic config datei auf DX9 umgestellt, jetzt funzt es...


----------

